# Scenting beer soap



## Savvynurse (Aug 31, 2013)

What's your favorite scent to mix in beer soap? I settled on third shift beer and was thinking of pumpkin pie spice mixed in along with oatmeal. What's your fav?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 31, 2013)

That would be nice!
My beer soap was for shampoo so its peppermint and the other is that shaving one from BB.. Forget the name but it smells like drakkar.


----------



## azimuth (Aug 31, 2013)

I used a sample of Brambleberry's "Shave and a Haircut", in my Pale ale beer soap.... real nice!


----------



## paillo (Aug 31, 2013)

I use EOs for mine. One of my favorites is Patchouli, 5x Sweet Orange and a little Cedarwood. I've also done Lime anchored in Litsea or Lemongrass; Sweet orange, Eucalyptus and Clove; Eucalyptus, a little Fir needle, and a smidge of Anise.

One of these days I'm going to get many more of my soaps up on Etsy...


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 31, 2013)

I had some lemon & lime beer the other day. I'm sure that would make a nice combo.


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2013)

Savvynurse said:


> What's your favorite scent to mix in beer soap?


Is there a pretzel scent?


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never made beer soap so I'm lurking here for ideas.


----------



## Forster (Sep 1, 2013)

I really wanna try my hand at making beer soap.  I'm thinking a hefeweizen with some lemon EO, a pale ale with some orange EO and maybe a stout or porter with some oatmeal and honey.


----------



## Savvynurse (Sep 1, 2013)

Have settled on cinnamon leaf and clove eo. Am adding 1 tsp of ground cinnamon, close and pumpkin pie spice to oils.  Will let it color naturally 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 1, 2013)

Savvynurse said:


> Have settled on cinnamon leaf and clove eo. Am adding 1 tsp of ground cinnamon, close and pumpkin pie spice to oils.  Will let it color naturally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



If you haven't used these two EOs in combination before, you are in for a ride.  The worst seize I've ever experienced was from cinnamon leaf.  I'd soap cool, full liquid or close to it, and use a slotted spoon, NOT a stick blender.  The beer will also cause things to heat up.  

Let us know how it goes.

For me, cassia is less temperamental than cinnamon leaf.


----------



## Savvynurse (Sep 1, 2013)

Everything went well... Was expecting fast trace but it went pretty smooth. Didn't do fancy swirls or colorings so it's gonna be a plain Jane brown soap. It's in the box now and will cut tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Sep 1, 2013)

judymoody said:


> If you haven't used these two EOs in combination before, you are in for a ride.  The worst seize I've ever experienced was from cinnamon leaf.  I'd soap cool, full liquid or close to it, and use a slotted spoon, NOT a stick blender.  The beer will also cause things to heat up.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> For me, cassia is less temperamental than cinnamon leaf.



Ditto!!!! Learned the hard way  I use a metal whisk, soap cool, and sometimes when I"m scared, HP! I too love cassia. In my tiger balm and in CP.


----------



## azimuth (Sep 1, 2013)

I have yet to try Cinnamon in my soaps.. Now I'm not so sure LOL


----------



## judymoody (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad it worked well for you!


----------

